# "Not Counting" costs of cruising and living on my boat



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

deleted


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

deleted


----------



## joethecobbler (Apr 10, 2007)

Don L said:


> Now this leaves out:
> 
> Boat upgrades
> Dining and drinking out
> ...


Boat " upgrades" - hahaha.

Dining and drinking out - no thanks.
Communication, storage, shipping.-
Nobody else to " communicate" with beyond occasional VHF transmission.
Storage- why would I pay to store crap I'm not using? Just excess junk- sell or discard it.
Marina- avoid them like the plague.
Why would I pay hotel prices to sleep in my own bed? Waste.
Electric- one word" solar", no recurring billing.
Medical- hahaha, like I'd let any of those " professionals" touch me. And if I did, I'm a VET, so, $0.00 annually.( Already paid for it,and your " freedom" , you're welcome.)
Transportation and travel-
Um, aren't I already " traveling" by sail?
Or are you referring to land travel? If so- bicycle. I got my last " Fuji folder" for $80 ,a few years ago. So what,$20-30 a year? Maybe a $6 inner tube occasionally.

Don, I think you're issue with wrapping your head around living on next to nothing is, you've never had to.
And it comes easily to those who always have been.
People ask me" how do you find such incredible deals on boats/auto's/ land/Etc." - my answer is always the same " if I've only got $1000.00 , I can only spend $1000.00 " 
I call it the " goldfish" syndrome, the more money/credit ( borrowing) access you have,the more you spend.
I don't borrow/ incur debt, and therefore exist within my financial means, it's just that simple.
I'm glad there's a healthy majority of people, such as yourself, spending piles of cash on new stuff, it creates a lot of great second hand and discarded completely functional items for me to use.
If everyone lived as I do, manufacturing and retail would likely drop off considerably due to lack of demand !
So , keep consuming and" upgrading" , Interested to see what's going to be in the yacht club dumpster Sunday night after those of more financial means discard perfectly good equipment for the latest and greatest new and improved.
Just a few examples-
Origo oven and 2 burner stove with gimbals- $ 80,00
Isotherm 3.5 cu ft frig/ freezer- $0.00 pulled from dumpster, repaired for$25.00 been using it over 15 years.
Numerous used headsails and canvas.
Outboards- usually repair and sell.
The list is endless!
Bottom line, we live drastically different lifestyles,and enjoy completely different things to pass our time.
I'd never pay to dock My vessel in a place where I didn't feel comfortable taking a swim!
And these things differences are, in my opinion, what makes" it" all work out here in the USA. Because if everyone was completely the same,who would do the " unpleasant" tasks? 
Certainly not those of financial means, more likely those in need of financial means.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

deleted


----------



## joethecobbler (Apr 10, 2007)

Don L said:


> I am not interested in debating with dumpster divers. If you want to live different than me that is fine, go ahead. I post costs and that these are MY costs and that I provide as an example for others to use as they want. If people want to dumpster dive instead that isn't my concern.


It's unfortunate that is the understanding you derived from the post.
And your response clarifies your obvious frustration with your ability to understand that yours is not the only perspective or lifestyle, as evidenced by the derogatory reference to " dumpster divers" .
What's amusing ( from a dumpster divers perspective).
Is when I see you " dining out" at places you perceive as being special,and watching you consume food and beverages prepared by the same people you deride as dumpster divers! And you think you're getting special treatment! 
When in reality, you're just getting overcharged! 
And tipping for the experience.
It's appreciated, somebody has to take the depreciation" hit" on the " new stuff" , so I can purchase it for pennies,or just retrieve it from the curb on trash day when you're out buying a new replacement with your credit card at a " reasonable interest rate" hahaha!
Stay on the wheel , keep running !


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

deleted


----------



## joethecobbler (Apr 10, 2007)

Don L said:


> stop already
> 
> Post your total living costs breakdown and let others decide if they want to follow your path. I have been detailed apparent with my costs and their breakdown. Do the same and prove you are the just and mightily with real numbers. Debate number with numbers instead of stories!


The "stories" are documentation!
As stated by one of the contributors, when he stated his annual income as under$20,000 a yr. 
Because that's what he has and then went on to say he doesn't want to spend/ waste the time to catalog as it won't affect the outcome.
And, several examples of " cost savings" have been demonstrated and explained to you and you dismissed them all as " inconvenience or just things you're not willing to do, which is your perogative, but I'd ask you to refrain from denegrating others approach just because it isn't up to your own"standard".
As an example, I find it astonishing that anyone would pay to slip their vessel in a harbor so polluted they would have reservations about swimming in, but, meh! Each to their own.
And I'm not " debating" I'm mearly sharing my observations,experiences and perspective.
Just like you are.
Not better, just different.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

deleted


----------



## joethecobbler (Apr 10, 2007)

Don L said:


> NUMBERS NOT STORIES!


Dockage- $0.00 
Electric- $0.00
Entertainment and dining out- $0.00
Insurance- $0.00
Air conditioner filters- $0.00
Gas for dingy outboard- $0.00
Storage- $0.00
Transportation- $80 for bicycle ( 3 yrs ago)
Weekly food- typically$50-60.00
Diesel- $0.00 ( still have a 6 gallon container full from last year.!)
These are my costs for these items for 2022 so far.
I'll post other expenses as they present.

These are typical of the previous 20 years.
And I'm always finding more methods to reduce expenses !


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

deleted


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

deleted


----------



## joethecobbler (Apr 10, 2007)

Don L said:


> Great you win the competition You only spend $240/mo on food with no other costs.
> 
> Now that it is clear how great your life appears I can put you on ignore


Didn't realize it was a competition.
Thought everyone was just discussing how they get along and comparing different approaches.
I've rather enjoyed your reporting on your travels and costs, although I may not necessarily enjoy all the same stuff, I do find it entertaining and interesting to hear about other people and how they get along.
Unfortunate that you have such contempt for any other perspective than your own.
Enjoy your miopic views.
All the best.


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

I see this thread has proceeded exactly as I suspected it would. This is why I ignored it at first.

Joe, if you look back at the old frugal threads, Don has been doing this same thing since before he even left land. Sadly, I've learned it's not worth the effort to try and engage him.

I've said it many times; I think Don posting all his numbers is great. If you live a similar lifestyle, and cruise in a similar boat, in a similar location, with two people, then this is good data. It's _one_ example that is relevant to _some_ people. But if you live a different lifestyle, such as you or I do, then his information is not particularly useful. 

Personally, I'd love to hear more about your approach and ideas Joe. Come hang out at the frugal thread. Maybe we can discuss issues relevant to those of us who live at the more frugal end of the financial food chain.


----------



## flee27 (Jan 16, 2018)

Maybe I am missing something. I always see Don L's budget post as him taking the time to share HIS real expenses for others to compare with and see a real world example. I have never taken the post as bragging, proving anything, or disproving anything. Read the information posted (if you want) and take from it what you do. 

Why is DonL having to defend his position regarding what his expenses are?

Foster


----------



## joethecobbler (Apr 10, 2007)

flee27 said:


> Maybe I am missing something. I always see Don L's budget post as him taking the time to share HIS real expenses for others to compare with and see a real world example. I have never taken the post as bragging, proving anything, or disproving anything. Read the information posted (if you want) and take from it what you do.
> 
> Why is DonL having to defend his position regarding what his expenses are?
> 
> Foster


Who's saying he does?
He's posting HIS costs and preferences.
My take is/was , each time someone else says they do it differently or for less, he essentially calls them a liar and demands an accounting and receipts or your experience is in question.
When I began cruising/ living aboard, I initially tracked everything, be it a stick of gun or a single screw and drop of water.
But after about 2 years, my ability to understand what is required to stay afloat increased to the point that being frugal and conservative was/ is reflexive and comes naturally without a lot of ppnderance.
Personally,I find it fascinating how different people live and what their expectations are, I even learn a great deal by exchanging this information.
But,some folks don't seem to be as interested about some stuff as others.
What can you do.
Human nature.


----------



## flee27 (Jan 16, 2018)

Either way I don't have a dog in this fight so to speak and it seems like there is some baggage here.

I will keep reading, learning, and enjoying everyone's input. And contributing if I feel like I have something positive to offer. (this original post from me was not one of those times)

Good luck to all and I hope you get to live/are living the life you want.

Foster


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

deleted


----------



## joethecobbler (Apr 10, 2007)

Don L said:


> Well turns out it looks I was misinformed because somewhere else he says he has been in a slip doing a refit since Sept.


Glad you're still with us.
You're correct sailed to upstate NY last year, intending to replace the standing rigging.
It's been in it since 06, many trips north and south ago.
As is often the case, I'm now doing other things as well, mission creep.
And "dockage" from Sept 21 through the end of 22, probably Oct/Nov is paid in full at $109.33 a month averaged.
And I'm currently the only paying customer.
The place is empty,I love it!
No working restrictions or anything, hardly see anyone there ever.
A mile from where I'm working and sleeping while I'm off the boat.
I sailed north intentionally to find an inexpensive location to do the maintenance and knew I had paying work as I'm on the "work till I die" plan.
The upstate canals are free this year and many towns have festival on the waterfront.
Tomorrow is canal days in Seneca falls NY. The birthplace of woman's rights.
I'll be aboard varnishing the bulkheads.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

deleted


----------



## joethecobbler (Apr 10, 2007)

Don L said:


> In other words you lied


About? My grocery bill is the same when I'm aboard.
I just read your post about your first month aboard and wàs astonished at the amount you spend on food. And I noted,as you stated that you prefer to anchor out to save money that you can spend eating out. But if I'm not mistaken you're currently in a Marina.
So,you lied? Or perhaps you began cruising in 2016 and now it's several years past.
Well, I started cruising in 06 , alot of water under the keel since then.
And as you well know,you have to maintain things aboard to maintain seaworthiness , Les you should become a much feared- DERELICT VESSEL- Ahhh !
Search my posts, I likely posted about the last decade or better about plenty of stuff and places.
Much has changed,and will continue.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

I am done with this topic. No one on SN really is interested anyway.


----------



## joethecobbler (Apr 10, 2007)

Don L said:


> I am done with this topic. No one on SN really is interested anyway.


It's not a controlled airfield,you don't need to announce your departure.
Just take your ball and go home.


----------

